# Beauty blogger from Romania



## beautybarometer (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello, I just finished my profile and I start to browse trough the forum, it is a very exciting place here with all these news ..wow! Great to be there with you!


----------



## Gamesnbacon (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi there from a fellow newbie !


----------



## trammie (Jul 12, 2015)

Yay!! My fiancé is from Romania! Welcome, hope you enjoy!!


----------

